# Good value site in the N W near beach. Suggestions please!



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Heyup folks

I live 15 miles south of Manchester and am planning on a 3 to 4 day break in the MH in a couple of weeks time.

Question - Know any really good value sites North Wales / Lancashire / etc about 1 and a half hours drive from Manchester that is right on the beach and got it all without me paying silly money?
(Im getting fed up with getting hammered for nightly rates to be honest and fancy a cheaper do)

Me the wife, the staffie and maybe my youngest boy who is 18 would be going. So a something-for-everyone site.

I'll contribute something back for your diaries - Try Isslawford at Barmouth, it's dear but its the mutt's nuts of a site right on a huge empty beach, indoor pool / jacuzzi which is free, five minutes outside town, great value takeaway, not silly priced shop and its spotless. Took friends for a weekend and they've booked next year already!

Cheers in advance folks - let's hear those suggestions so I can Google 'em! :wink:

Paul.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hendre Mynach in Barmouth, North Wales is very close to the beach, depending on where you are on the site 5 min - 1 min out of the site. they are expensive during the summer but this time are usually around £14 incl leccy and showers. they have a website to check prices. 20 Min walk to the town which has all amenities.I would say probably a 2 hour drive from Manchester. 

CC site in Southport is close to the beach - but rarely see the sea. close to a park and ride to get into the town. usually fully booked but cancellations can be had.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

cheers just checked it out on the webby.

It looks nice and I have read about it before but what gets me is that it still works out a bit pricey doesn't it?

£23 a night, (£70) + £80 fuel + £30 food + mooching round shops money....

I'm not mean and can get through money like a goodun but when it ends up at about 200 quid (minimum) for 3 days in Barmouth in October its getting a wee bit daft really ain't it. :? 

I just found a last minute Bed and Breakfast break in Menorca for 4 days for 2 people for the same money.

Hmm....

Bit of wilderness parking coming up methinks....


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

You going during half term? Be back up to peak season. Apologies if your not and I assumed. But can usually, out of peak season, get it at, what I think, at reasonable price.

Oooher just had a looky see, that has shot up. One thing to be aware of though, they will on occasions allow you to bargain with them. They changed hands a year or so ago and has steadily risen in price since. Earlier this year, a regular told me that he didn't pay any more than £11 a night, but did spend a week or so there. Think weekend stays have less flexibility.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Gibraltar Farm, Silverdale

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2808

Here's a picture from our Bongoing days:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cheers Trevor looked on their site and like the look, price and location of this one.

Paul


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Both Haven and Park Resorts are doing special deals in October for as little as £5 per night. Lots of locations.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Have you tried Shell Island just up the coast from Barmouth nearer to Harlech?

It's right on the beach and I think it's open late into the year.

It's more like a 2-2½ hour drive though.

We also use this place Bodfan Farm at Rhosneigr on Anglesey. Its a nice site that some might call basic. Its kept cleanand tidy has great views of Snowdonia and is a short walk to the village and great beaches. Only thing is I'm not sure when they shut for the winter.

It's a good spot in the summer as you can ALWAYS get on if you don't need a hook up.

Good luck.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi

You could try this. http://www.woodlandscp.fsnet.co.uk/ A very nice little site at the foot of Harlech Castle. Not really on the beach but probably a 10min walk through the sand dunes.

However this if not a site to go on if you are not fit as the walk up into the town is up a very very very steep hill.

Thanks for the info re Barmouth - we went through it on the way back from Harlech and thought it was a quite lovely town and marked it down as somewhere to visit at a later date.

Milly


----------

